# Cranberry Chutney recipes????



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

Today I received an order from Bramble Berry and included in it was a sample of Cranberry Chutney FO. I really love the smell of it and would love to do a soap with it, but since I'm so new to soaping I'm too scared to make up my own recipe. They did have one tutorial/recipe on their site, but the look of it just doesn't appeal to me. Does anyone have a recipe they would like to share with me?


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2013)

What didn't you like about the recipe? You can alter percentages or substitute oils to make it what you would prefer. You could also look in Soap Making Recipes & Tutorials section to see if there is a recipe you might like.

On the other hand, I can help you formulate a recipe if you tell me your preferences and what oils you have on hand.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

It was a M&P recipe that had these white balls w/cranberry seeds in them placed in a black bar of soap. I'm more into the rustic old fashioned looking soap if you know what I mean. 

I have Shea butter, palm kernel flakes, sweet almond oil, palm oil, coconut oil, olive oil, titanium dioxide, chia tea cybilla FO, the cranberry chutney FO, and a few colored powders. I don't mind ordering other stuff for a good recipe though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2013)

I still don't know what you like. Do you prefer a more conditioning soap?


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

LOL...  I don't really know Hazel. I've only made one batch of M&P soap and will be making my first CP soap this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2013)

Then I'd suggest going with simple. The recipe below would make what I consider a nice body bar. 

50% Olive
25% Palm
25% Coconut

You could try the recipe below if you want it slightly more conditioning.

55% Olive
25% Palm
20% Palm Kernel Flakes (or coconut oil)


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 12, 2013)

What oils/butters do you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Then I'd suggest going with simple. The recipe below would make what I consider a nice body bar.
> 
> 50% Olive
> 25% Palm
> ...




Thanks Hazel!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

lpstephy85 said:


> What oils/butters do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



I listed my on hand supplies in my first reply to this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 12, 2013)

Adirondacker said:


> I listed my on hand supplies in my first reply to this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



Yes, you did. Reading is apparently not my strong suit tonight. Hazels is a good suggesting, nice and simple 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 12, 2013)

I got the same freebie from brambleberry. Its a nice fruity scent without being overly sweet. Can't wait to make a small batch with it.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

lpstephy85 said:


> What oils/butters do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



I listed my on hand supplies in my first reply to this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure why my post came up twice. LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2013)

Adirondacker said:


> Not sure why my post came up twice. LOL.



Forum gremlins? 

Just ask if you need any more help and please let us know how it turns out. :grin:


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 15, 2013)

Glad to know I wasn’t the only one who didn’t like the melt and pour recipe on Soap Queen for this FO.


----------

